# 2006 Altima and Sentra recall



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

Well seems like theres going to be a recall on the 2006 Altima and Sentra 2.5L engine for burning too much oil. Im hearin that they might be replacing the whole engine. Thats all I can say for now......


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Havn't heard about that one yet. It's not showing on the recall lists...


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

Nope its not out there in the public yet... These a couple of news clips online a little about the problem... But its kinda hush hush from Nissan right now


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Found It.

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060603/AUTO01/606030426/1148


----------



## hergie (Jun 6, 2006)

I just purchased my Altima last week. This is not good news since I needed a reliable car. Keep us posted. I've contacted the PR department at Nissan, but have heard nothing yet. Extending the warranty isn't enough to make me feel comfortable.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

It affects the '06 Altimas and Sentras with the crappy 2.5s in a specific VIN range.
What's happening is that the engines are burning oil and it's causing fires in some cases.
Nissan might recall these VIN-specific vehicles and replace the engines themselves...Stay tuned...


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

metro273 said:


> It affects the '06 Altimas and Sentras with the crappy 2.5s in a specific VIN range.
> What's happening is that the engines are burning oil and it's causing fires in some cases.
> Nissan might recall these VIN-specific vehicles and replace the engines themselves...Stay tuned...




We have a 2003 2.5 and its never given us any problems. Whats so crappy about the engines them beside not being a v6?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

metro273 said:


> It affects the '06 Altimas and Sentras with the crappy 2.5s in a specific VIN range.
> What's happening is that the engines are burning oil and it's causing fires in some cases.
> Nissan might recall these VIN-specific vehicles and replace the engines themselves...Stay tuned...


crappy 2.5 .. yeah okay dumb ass.. seen a few 2.5s kickin v6s ass


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm gonna have to stick up for the QR boys now, much as I love the VQ. Naturally, one is a 4 and one a 6, but the QR is a damn good motor, and has some serious potential. Stock for stock you're right, but given the money and skill, the QR can hang with the best...


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

The QR is a good motor. It is designed quite well, however there is much left to be said for quality control. I have seen and worked on a fair share of QR's failing due to inadequately torqued fasteners. This is unfortunate since I really like the way this motor performs. I'm pretty sure alot of Nissan techs will agree.


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah the new problem with the 2.5 Altima and Sentra Engines was kinda a QC thing... I cant say but if you think about it you can figure out kinda what the problem would be... Just think... Why only the 2.5's Jan. till now?.. Hummm Maybe they changed something during that time....... Quality......


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

NismoMr2? said:


> Yeah the new problem with the 2.5 Altima and Sentra Engines was kinda a QC thing... I cant say but if you think about it you can figure out kinda what the problem would be... Just think... Why only the 2.5's Jan. till now?.. Hummm Maybe they changed something during that time....... Quality......



Nissan worldwide experienced a finanical crunch resently, so this may have affected the whole gammit of the company. From the design engineers to the assemblers.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> crappy 2.5 .. yeah okay dumb ass.. seen a few 2.5s kickin v6s ass


Ooooh, I must have struck a nerve! Are you a Nissan Tech? If not, then you shouldn't start calling people "dumb asses" I've been a Nissan Tech for 6 years and I've seen sooo many 2.5s get replaced in the Altimas and the Sentras cause of the cats failing, blown headgaskets and these wanna-be "Fast and the Furious" guys, I assume like yourself, beat these cars to hell cause they think they have a super duper fast car and they wanna race everyone out there! Once you start to work in a Nissan dealership like I do, you'll see why I call these 2.5s "CRAPPY"...


----------



## chris97hds (May 12, 2006)

NismoMr2? said:


> Well seems like theres going to be a recall on the 2006 Altima and Sentra 2.5L engine for burning too much oil. Im hearin that they might be replacing the whole engine. Thats all I can say for now......


My co-worker bought a 2006 Nissan Altima. When she took the car back to the dealership for an oil change, they advice her to monitor the oil level every 700 miles.


----------



## hergie (Jun 6, 2006)

Too bad I didn't join this site before I bought the Altima with the 2.5. I'm just a middle age woman who wants a reliable car that isn't as boring as the Accord or Toyota Camry. Don't need a car with a lot of power, just one that will get me where I want to go, but not incinerate me. Checking the oil every 700 miles wasn't in my game plan. According to the guy at the NHTSA recall division, Nissan is suppose to give us all more information early next week.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

metro273 said:


> Ooooh, I must have struck a nerve! Are you a Nissan Tech? If not, then you shouldn't start calling people "dumb asses" I've been a Nissan Tech for 6 years and I've seen sooo many 2.5s get replaced in the Altimas and the Sentras cause of the cats failing, blown headgaskets and these wanna-be "Fast and the Furious" guys, I assume like yourself, beat these cars to hell cause they think they have a super duper fast car and they wanna race everyone out there! Once you start to work in a Nissan dealership like I do, you'll see why I call these 2.5s "CRAPPY"...


oh wow.. look at you Mr. Nissan tech...! that is your own opinion of coruse because i know many nissan techs that will tell you a well manteined Qr is a good motor and please don't give me bullshit about VQ's not being replaced ...because i have seen many VQ's being pulled out of 350s and Maxima's. close friend worked for nissan for 7 years before going to infiniti i've heard all the stories most of the Blown Qr's are because dumb ass kids think a QR can safely take a million shot of nitrous.. whatever ...wanna be " "Fast and the Furious" that is some serious funny shit .. you know what... to some of us a car is not a damn tresure.. i know my car isn't... to me my car was made and it was bought for me to beat the shit out of it EVERYDAY.. the car serves me.. i don't have to serve the car.. so i drive it very hard, i put alot of money into it so i can kick some VQ's ass and i do that quite often..and yes i try to race everyone out there even if i know im gonna lose not because i think i have a super fast car.. just because i love using and abusing my car... and to be honest if this motor didnt blow on me after 45k miles of driving it as hard as anyone can drive a car i think it's a great motor... i'm looking at it from my point of view.. and you know what.. the day that motor goes on me .. for whatever the reason might be i won't care much because i know i enjoyed it.. and you know what will be replacing it ???? another QR...  ..
beeyotch


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Not again!!*

I have a 2002 2.5 Altima, which began consuming excessive oil at about 90k... I tried fighting Nissan Northa America, and lost. I really had no case; connect my engine detierating caused by a Nissan defect. (http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-2002-altima/117470-recall-r3007-resurfaces-02-03-altima-2-5-a.html)

So I replaced it ( no other choice ) at the dealership last month. $5.5k parts and labor. runs like a champ once again. 

SO NOW, the 2006 are also detiriating!? Which possibly means my new engine will have the same problem!! 

UGH!! 

now i'm really pissed, and being that small claims court now has a limit of $7500, I can sue NNA.


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

OK... Its not all 2006's 2.5's with the problems... Only ones built between Jan 2006 and May 2006... I will get the Vin range tomorrow so if you have one you can check to see if you have one of the cars. Nissan is doing 2 things. 1 they are going to send letters to everyone that has a vehicle that falls in that vin range. And 2 they are going to increase the powertrain warrenty from 5/50,000 to 84/100,000...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

vinoAltima2.5 said:


> I have a 2002 2.5 Altima, which began consuming excessive oil at about 90k... I tried fighting Nissan Northa America, and lost. I really had no case; connect my engine detierating caused by a Nissan defect. (http://wQUOTE]
> it really sucks you...???? are you crazy.. the dealer will rape you


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

it really sucks you lost .. but why would you even get the new engine put in at the dealer ??????????????????????????? are you crazy.. the dealer will rape you[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately, I couldn't find a better deal...other prices were 6k or more, offering the same parts and service. These dealers have u by the balls sometimes...
I also spoke to many mechanics, and they all told me it sucked, and that it'd be very difficult to win a case against NNA. One mechanic was so honest, that he straight up said, "you need to go back and get it done over there, I can't compete with what their offering." 

Anyway, the dealership was kissing my butt after getting an engine... I have EVERYTHiNG documented, so i'll be ready to make a case. 

The goal would be to prove that the Recall for the exhaust pin, NEVER corrected the defect...and that's why the 2006's still have the problem.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

vinoAltima2.5 said:


> it really sucks you lost .. but why would you even get the new engine put in at the dealer ??????????????????????????? are you crazy.. the dealer will rape you


Unfortunately, I couldn't find a better deal...other prices were 6k or more, offering the same parts and service. These dealers have u by the balls sometimes...
I also spoke to many mechanics, and they all told me it sucked, and that it'd be very difficult to win a case against NNA. One mechanic was so honest, that he straight up said, "you need to go back and get it done over there, I can't compete with what their offering." 

Anyway, the dealership was kissing my butt after getting an engine... I have EVERYTHiNG documented, so i'll be ready to make a case. 

The goal would be to prove that the Recall for the exhaust pin, NEVER corrected the defect...and that's why the 2006's still have the problem.[/QUOTE]

oh okay.. i guess you have a point there.. and you're right in a way.. i mean i could get my swap done for less than 4k just because i know a few nissan techs around here that can get new engines for pretty much nothing.. so.. yeah.. and it's a good thing you save all these docs. because you do not want this happening again.. but like i said.. i think you're first engine was probably just poorly made somebody at the assembly line forgot something on there because my engine has given me no problems .. yet.. and im sure it will at some point.. but that's because i beat the shit out of it


----------



## hergie (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, it appears that Nissan doesn't know what it is doing from a few angles. A customer service rep at Nissan responded to me & told me that until an official recall occurs, I should bring the car in for free oil checks every 700 miles (like I have time every week for that!), yet the dealership where I bought the car said "once a year" when I pointed out the "stop selling" article to them. They claim they haven't figured out what is causing the problem yet. More than likely, they are just trying to get their stories straight.

Any one want to buy a 2006 Pewter Altima, V4? I wish I had bought with my brain & gotten the Accord or Camry instead. Sorry to say that on this site, but sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

hergie said:


> Any one want to buy a 2006 Pewter Altima, V4? I wish I had bought with my brain & gotten the Accord or Camry instead. Sorry to say that on this site, but sometimes the truth hurts.


V4? That's a new one on me. Maybe I4...


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

herpie maybe you could trade it in for the v6


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> V4? That's a new one on me. Maybe I4...


yeah dude.. best believe my shit has a rotary 4 cyl engine lol.. the truth only hurts when it's true..! and in this case it isn't ... camrys and accords have bugs too.. you're just not on any of those forums..  that's why you don't know about... even if my engine blew on me i wouldn't get a toy. or a hondud..


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> yeah dude.. best believe my shit has a rotary 4 cyl engine lol.. the truth only hurts when it's true..! and in this case it isn't ... camrys and accords have bugs too.. you're just not on any of those forums..  that's why you don't know about... even if my engine blew on me i wouldn't get a toy. or a hondud..



Yup True. Every car Model even high end like BMW and Mercedes have there recalls. Ever heard about Honda Accord and there transmissions going out or the first year the newier body style BMW 7 series came out BMW was buying those back from customers.


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

OK People. There is a Bulletin for the engine problem. As of right now this is what Nissan is doing. @ 700 miles your supose to take you vehicle to the dealership. MAKE SURE THEY WRITE A WORK ORDER ON IT TO CHECK THE OIL!!! If they dont want to go to a Nissan Dealership that will. They are supose to record how much oil they are adding and sumit it to Nissan Warrenty as a Claim. Then after the 3rd time you go there, If they've added a Quart of oil or more in those 3 times and its been less then 3,000 miles then they will replace the engine... Thats the Lastest from Nissan...

Heres the Appiled Vins that Appy to the engine problem. 

Altima: From 1N4AL11(**)6C174681 to 1N4AL11(**)6C231328
or
From 1N4AL11(**)6N360612 to 1N4AL11(**)6N413015

Sentra: From 3N1AB51(**)6L539162 to 3N1AB51(**)6L592053


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

Update on the Bulletin. Nissan is goign to kinda take care of this a little better now. Instead of havin to go to the dealership 3 times to check the oil to see if you need a engine, There allowing you to go at the least twice. So the first time they.ll check your oil. If they add oil they will document it. Then the next time if they have to add oil at 700 miles again then they should be ordering you a new engine.


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

metro273 said:


> Ooooh, I must have struck a nerve! Are you a Nissan Tech? If not, then you shouldn't start calling people "dumb asses" I've been a Nissan Tech for 6 years and I've seen sooo many 2.5s get replaced in the Altimas and the Sentras cause of the cats failing, blown headgaskets and these wanna-be "Fast and the Furious" guys, I assume like yourself, beat these cars to hell cause they think they have a super duper fast car and they wanna race everyone out there! Once you start to work in a Nissan dealership like I do, you'll see why I call these 2.5s "CRAPPY"...



Ok im reading all this 2.5 vs. well everything else. and im getting nerves guys....i JUST got my 2.5 S. 03 like 3 months ago if that....and i got it cause i had a galant that was breaking down on me....i needed a reliable car and well....now i dont know with all this crazy talk about the 2.5 being shit. Can someone please tell me its not all 2.5's that are crappy or is it. But my mind at ease someone please


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> oh wow.. look at you Mr. Nissan tech...! that is your own opinion of coruse because i know many nissan techs that will tell you a well manteined Qr is a good motor and please don't give me bullshit about VQ's not being replaced ...because i have seen many VQ's being pulled out of 350s and Maxima's. close friend worked for nissan for 7 years before going to infiniti i've heard all the stories most of the Blown Qr's are because dumb ass kids think a QR can safely take a million shot of nitrous.. whatever ...wanna be " "Fast and the Furious" that is some serious funny shit .. you know what... to some of us a car is not a damn tresure.. i know my car isn't... to me my car was made and it was bought for me to beat the shit out of it EVERYDAY.. the car serves me.. i don't have to serve the car.. so i drive it very hard, i put alot of money into it so i can kick some VQ's ass and i do that quite often..and yes i try to race everyone out there even if i know im gonna lose not because i think i have a super fast car.. just because i love using and abusing my car... and to be honest if this motor didnt blow on me after 45k miles of driving it as hard as anyone can drive a car i think it's a great motor... i'm looking at it from my point of view.. and you know what.. the day that motor goes on me .. for whatever the reason might be i won't care much because i know i enjoyed it.. and you know what will be replacing it ???? another QR...  ..
> beeyotch



HALERIOUS!!!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

agirliegirlaltima said:


> Ok im reading all this 2.5 vs. well everything else. and im getting nerves guys....i JUST got my 2.5 S. 03 like 3 months ago if that....and i got it cause i had a galant that was breaking down on me....i needed a reliable car and well....now i dont know with all this crazy talk about the 2.5 being shit. Can someone please tell me its not all 2.5's that are crappy or is it. But my mind at ease someone please


no it isn't crappy it just has some issues.. the 3.5s got issues too.. mr. nissan tech just gt mad cause we paid less for our car and a few bolt-ons make it capable of keeping up with his..


----------



## wannabcop (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey NismoMr2? i went to the dealer with my 06 altima and it was burning too much oil so they filled it up and told me to come back in 700 miles but u think that i will be able to get a new car since it might be a lemon...or in best case senario they will let me get a 3.5 and pay the difference


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

seriously i would look into that.. but i think the lemon law is when a car has the same problem and spends more than two weeks or something like that in the shop.. look into it.. see if you can get out of it.. cause as much as i love my altima if i had problems i would try to get out of it..


----------



## Laaphook (Jun 19, 2006)

*2006 Altima*

It is my impression that 3 problems in 30 days cites the Lemon Law and Nissan would be entitled to buy back the car. 

I saw the notice and found that after 4100 miles, my engine had 0 oil in it. My oil light, of course, started flashing right after I checked it. (Naturally - dont warn me or anything) I am guessing that the oil indicator is based on pressure, not volume. Anyway, they are telling me that I will likely get a new engine since my oil was gone. i took it in that day - had it written up and they put 3 quarts in it. The following day I had an oil change and called 1-800-Nissan1 to complain. The Customer Service Rep created a file and said she would forward it to the Regional Rep in charge of my area. I havent heard from them yet. (This is starting to make me feel like I bought a Chrysler and the service so far from Nissan Corp is looking slightly the same.)

I want either a 2006 upgraded car or the same package 2007 at this point. I ditched a 2005 Ford F-150 FX for this car because I wanted more reliable with no problems. I almost wish I had my truck back.

I wont settle for anything less than a new car. This is NOT what I signed up for when I bought my BRAND NEW car 3 months ago.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

All companies have a problem with thier products at some point. This happens to be Nissans turn. I am on my 5th Nissan, and have had no problems at all with any of them. I would guess that the reason it's taking so long for them to contact the people that are having trouble is due to the volume of claims. Wait it out, and it will definately get handled. IMO...


----------



## Laaphook (Jun 19, 2006)

*more..*

While I agree companies have issues from time to time, an engine replacement is a very big issue. BMW tried to replace engines due to an issue they had in the past - they ended up replacing the cars because there were even more issues after replacing the engines. 

I think I deserve to pay for a car that doesnt need such a LARGE repair so early in it's life.


----------



## Laaphook (Jun 19, 2006)

I received a call from the National Customer Service Center and talked to a gal (who shall remain nameless) who has basically asked why I called. 

She asked if I got a letter regarding the problem. (Yes) 

She asked if i knew that they extending the warranty (Yes)

She then asked if I was checking my oil every 700 miles according to the manual (I never saw that but you rarely have to do that when you have a newer car - and I have never had to with any of the 7 new cars I have purchased in my life) 

I explained that in a new car, you don't normally have to babysit the car like they are asking me to do which is why I bought a Nissan. On top of which, the thing that irks me even more is the oil light isnt ON SOLID when there is NO oil in the reserve. This is also a fault that needs to be corrected. This might have prevented any engine damage that I likely have now.

I explained that my complaint includes what I think is a fair resolution (and it isnt an engine replacement). 

She told me they are working hard to find a reason and a resolution. They are asking for 60 days to find and resolve the problem. 

When I explained I had no oil, she said she would contact the dealer and see if they inspected the car for damage. She also told me she would escalate this to her supervisor once she has that information. 

Sigh - I am getting even more worried as we go along...


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

Recall R3007; Resurfaces! (02-03 Altima 2.5)


everyone should coordinate to file a joint complaint/demand to resolve.

I need to figure out what 'new' engine the placed in my 2002 altima, which was a victum of this same issue.


----------



## Laaphook (Jun 19, 2006)

*Interesting....*

I checked my oil today (almost 200 miles and 4 days after the top off -5 days ago- and oil change - 4 days ago-) and found I am already almost a quart down. They fill the oil to the H line and from there they monitor the oil consumption. By Friday I will report the next Incident and have them top me off again. The nice thing is the oil is still super clean. The bad thing is I bet my gasket on the head is oil soaked and burned.

Also, I am still waiting for the call back from the Supervisor from the National Customer Service Center.


----------



## Turbo5upra (May 4, 2006)

Hey guy's.... after reading this i think my minds made up not to buy a nissan,... G/f bought a 06 sentra with the 1.8 which knocks on startup...... I know why it does this, and pretty sure it wont cause any major harm, I just really hated that nissans responce was "some come like that"..... So let me get this right, you buy a new car, and shouldn't expect it perfect????????? 

I can't see myself spending 31k on a truck with a company that treats you like this, the titan is a damn good truck, but if something goes down, how will they treat me?


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

wannabcop said:


> Hey NismoMr2? i went to the dealer with my 06 altima and it was burning too much oil so they filled it up and told me to come back in 700 miles but u think that i will be able to get a new car since it might be a lemon...or in best case senario they will let me get a 3.5 and pay the difference


Thats cool. if you can then go for the 3.5... Or see if theyll let you give it back and get a 07. There supose to be out in about a month


----------



## Laaphook (Jun 19, 2006)

I was called yesterday and offered an engine replacement. Of course, I said that was not acceptable. The lady in charge of my case was clueless and didnt understand why I was still not happy. I explained that after paying $20,000.00 for a car, having the largest thing in the car break is a problem. She asked if I understood that the warranty has been extended. I of course, reminded her that I did but that it wasn't about that. It was more about how I have heard or read about people having engines replaced and later being told when they break again that it isnt Nissan's fault nor was it covered under warranty. She was still clueless and didn't understand where I had heard about this. 

I explained to her that replacement of the car is the only acceptable solution and she told me that wasn't going to happen. I told her I would look into invoking the Lemon Law, filing compliants with the BBB and sending a nice letter to Nissan. I also asked to escalate my call to someone outside of the National Customer Service Center and get to a Regional Service Manager. She explained that they don't talk to customers. I asked for her supervisor who was supposed to call me back on the same day. 

That all happened on Weds. 

The update on Thursday is that I was sleeping all day after working all night. The supervisor did call me and I will have to return their call tomorrow. Of course, it is a toll call - which ticks me off even more. Also, today the problem turned into a full recall. 

This isnt looking good. They are going to make me trade for a Subaru if this keeps up. The fact is the car won't be the same car. It won't the same or even drive the same. They made a mistake and all I want them to do it take care of it. If they want to replace the engine and resell the car, great!. I don't want the hassle. 

At this point, I would like to compile names of those out there in the same boat as myself and think about filing a class action lawsuit for replacement of the affect cars.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

NismoMr2? said:


> Thats cool. if you can then go for the 3.5... Or see if theyll let you give it back and get a 07. There supose to be out in about a month


ARE YOU CRAZY ???????? NO BODY buys a car on their first year.. it comes out with all the bugs.. somehow the 06 altima which is the last year of this generation has the damn bugs... lol


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> ARE YOU CRAZY ???????? NO BODY buys a car on their first year.. it comes out with all the bugs.. somehow the 06 altima which is the last year of this generation has the damn bugs... lol


Yeah but its not a completly new design. More like a refreshing like the 07 Maxima which now looks a little more like the G35 4door in the front and inside. Oh and my bad. The 07 Altima isnt coming out untill November.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

The Altima will be almost completely redesigned. New outer skin and new interior. Not to mention a totally different transmission...CVT.

As for the Lemon Law, you may need to read up on it more thoroughly. Nebraska Lemon Law specifies that the vehicle has to be in for repair for a defect which substantially impairs the use or market value after reasonable attempts. While you do have the "market value" and "use" part covered, the "repair" part may be up to legal interpretation. Whether adding oil and asking the owner to monitor be interpreted as a "repair" may be a stretch, since according to the TSB it is still considered diagnosing and determining if the problem is present. You should definitely get advise from a reputable attourney (if there are any, sorry couldn't resist this jab). 
Anyway, hopefully you get satisfactory results.


----------



## hergie (Jun 6, 2006)

I feel the same way that you do. While my VIN # qualifies my car to potentially have the problem, so far after a check at 1100 miles, I'm OK. But I would like this not hanging over my head....as you said...should not need to babysit a new car. I'm also angry that Nissan never notified me, I found out about the problem accidentally on the web. Their customer service is the pits.


----------



## chris97hds (May 12, 2006)

Published Friday, June 23, 2006
VEHICLE RECALL

Nissan Recalls 2 Sedan Models


WASHINGTON -- Nissan North America Inc. said Thursday it was recalling 97,000 Altima and Sentra vehicles after reports of excessive oil consumption and engine fires led the automaker to stop selling the vehicles. Nissan said some 2006 sedans with 2.5 liter engines could quickly consume oil, potentially damaging the engine and leading to engine fires. The automaker has received 274 reports of excessive oil consumption and 24 engine fires. Spokesman Fred Standish said there has been one report of a "very minor injury." The recalled vehicles were built from January to May this year. Nissan sent notices to owners and dealers about the problem and has recommended that owners check their oil every 700 miles, or about every two times they completely refill their gas tanks. Standish said if the engine's oil level is kept at a proper level, it should not suffer any damage.


----------



## Laaphook (Jun 19, 2006)

*Update*

So I got a call on friday from the 'supervisor' at Nissan Corp. They told me that they are not going to buy back the vehicle or swap me cars nor are they going to replace the engine. They said I might need an engine replacement. I asked the Supervisor if there were notes regarding my previous conversation where I was offered an engine replacement. She stated I was never offered one, only told that one might happen based on the fact that I brought my car in at 4100 miles and had no oil in it. I asked her to read me what was noted in my file. It didnt say anything near what the gal I talked to previously said. 

As I have stated before - If I was scared then, imagine how scared I am now. They aren't going to resolve this in an ethical or moral manner. This is starting to really tick me off.


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

that sucks im glad my 06 has none of those problems but it is total bullcrap a most ppl dont buy new cars to check oil every 700 miles they should do whatever is it takes to correct the problem


----------



## hergie (Jun 6, 2006)

*Put it in writing*

Put everything in writing...no calls. I don't trust them either since they refused to write a work order when checking my oil. I felt like they were getting ready to blame me for not getting the oil checked. Will be paying an independant mechanic to do the check in the future.


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

hergie said:


> Put everything in writing...no calls. I don't trust them either since they refused to write a work order when checking my oil. I felt like they were getting ready to blame me for not getting the oil checked. Will be paying an independant mechanic to do the check in the future.



I wouldnt go to the Ind shop. Go to a Nissan Dealership that will write a repair order. If they wont then report it to Nissan. 1-800-Nissan1... The reason you need to go to the dealership to have it checked is because they need to submit that inspection to Nissan as a warranty claim. Thats the only way you going to get the new engine.......


----------



## stieny (Jun 28, 2006)

Just wondering....

I have the 2.5 and my vin falls within the vin range and it was also manufactured in Canton with a date of 4/06. According to all the places I've read, these are the cars that are affected. I purchased the car in May. So far, the car hasn't consumed any oil at all. So, of out these 90,000 cars that got these specific 2.5's are they all junk? I'm tired of sitting on top of this waiting. I got rid of my 2000 GT with some stuff done to it for a reliable daily driver. I wish we had more info.


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

stieny said:


> Just wondering....
> 
> I have the 2.5 and my vin falls within the vin range and it was also manufactured in Canton with a date of 4/06. According to all the places I've read, these are the cars that are affected. I purchased the car in May. So far, the car hasn't consumed any oil at all. So, of out these 90,000 cars that got these specific 2.5's are they all junk? I'm tired of sitting on top of this waiting. I got rid of my 2000 GT with some stuff done to it for a reliable daily driver. I wish we had more info.



Nope. All of the 90,000 aren't affected. Thats why Nissan isnt just replacing the engines in all of them. So you maybe be the lucky few this wont affect. Well at least for now....


----------



## Laaphook (Jun 19, 2006)

*758 miles later*

I have seen over half the oil in my reserve drop. I am halfway under the H line and I was full at the last oil change two weeks ago. I am heading in today to let them check it and of course, start the Lemon Law process on my car. I am doing some driving next week to add a few miles super quick. If the oil burns when I return next Saturday, I am going to have the 3 problems in a month that they cant figure out how to repair. This should help. I will post again later after I return from the dealer.


----------



## stieny (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, I didn't want to deal with this any longer. My car was one of the affected vins and looks like they'll be replacing motors or doing some kind of extensive work. I didn't want to have this done on a brand new car so I went earlier today and traded my 2.5S in for a smoke 3.5SE. Love the new car and hopefully won't have any problems with it.


----------



## Laaphook (Jun 19, 2006)

*Deal*

How did they work out the trade? Did they screw you on the dollar amount or did they just take the car and add the difference?


----------



## Laaphook (Jun 19, 2006)

*Update*

I went in on Friday for my 700 mile check up (758 to be exact). The fill line was half way between the H and and the L (High and Low). They told me I only needed a 1/4 of a quart of oil to bring that back to level. According to the techs, they told me that the H and L lines only indicate a warning level and that it amounts to a quart. Not 4 or 5, just one. Interesting. They said to come see them again and under what they have been told by Nissan, they will likely be ordering an engine and replacing it. 

No, I don't want that. I want what every other owner of a new car gets.....a new car that doesn't need a new engine.

I really want to know how the trade went with the previous poster. If I can get so lucky, I would do the same thing.


----------



## stieny (Jun 28, 2006)

Laaphook said:


> How did they work out the trade? Did they screw you on the dollar amount or did they just take the car and add the difference?


They helped me out alot. I actually owned my 2.5S for about 2 months and they ended up giving me over what I owed on it. That just went towards my 3.5SE and all went really well. Didn't loose a dime on the trade!


----------



## Laaphook (Jun 19, 2006)

*Nice*

How did they do for pricing the new car?


----------



## stieny (Jun 28, 2006)

Laaphook said:


> How did they do for pricing the new car?


Pretty good, IMO. Like I said, they paid off my 2.5S and with rebates that were going on I ended up gettting it out the door for under sticker.


----------



## alwayslol1984 (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm totally new to this site thanks to this damn recall... And I need some advice

I bought an '06 Spec V on June 3rd, one day after Nissan dealers were told not to sell these defective cars. I called Nissan's Consumer Affairs number and they told me my car was not involved, even though it was manufactured during the same months that the faulty cars were. Now I read this message board and according to the VIN range someone posted, my car IS involved... I checked my oil twice in the last week, and it has dropped and is very much nearing the L side. 

My question is, what can I do against the dealer for selling me this car a day after they were specifically notified not to? Can I sue? My first brand new car, bought to escape car trouble and now this.... Help!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

hey .. if they dealers were told not to sell the car.. and they still sold it.. it's not ur fault the message was not delivered.. im sure you can def. do something about it.. just make sure you get all ur facts str8.. and find out when nissan officially passed the order not to sell the cars... then take it from there...


----------



## hergie (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah, I feel for you. My dealership denied all knowledge of the problem and were still selling the cars 3 -4 days after they were told to stop. I contacted th Office of Defect Investigation/Recall Management at NHTSA_DOT and they won't do anything either. Anything else you buy (from a steak to a couch) that's defective, you get to return, but not Nissan's, I guess. I just know I'll never buy a Nissan again because of the poor customer service and the way they are dealing (or not dealing) with the problem.


----------



## wal-dog (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a 2006 2.5S and my VIN is in the affected group.I bought the car at the end of May. It has 1580 miles on it and so far it doesn't consume oil. I made an appointment with the dealership to have them look at it. Am I wasting my time since it doesn't appear I am having the problem or is taking it in the smart thing to do in case I have trouble down the road?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

you're not wasting your time.. bringing the car in is def the smart move because i know they are extending the warranty until 100k.


----------



## wal-dog (Aug 1, 2006)

Let me make sure I understand this whole thing correctly. Take the car to the dealership and they will change/top off the oil and have me come back in 700 miles and measure how much oil I've consumed.If its not significant they will send me on my way. If it is significant they will want to do 2 more 700 mile test and if all prove oil is being consumed they will put in a new motor. Do I have this right?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i don't think they're giving away free motors... they will extend your warranty.. i know that.. but i don't think they're replacing engines


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey anyone get there engine replaced yet? How did it go? How long did it take? Does it burn "less" oil now?


----------



## wal-dog (Aug 1, 2006)

Talked to Nissan dealership yesterday and he told me there is no formal recall and Nissan is still monitoring the situation and is determining what to do. I've had my 2.5S for 3 months now and have consumed no oil. I'm just going to check it once in a while and not worry about it.

I had made an appointment for them to look at it but the guy from Nissan told me there really is'nt any thing they would do if I brought it in. He said Nissan would contact any owners who's cars they feel may be affected. He also said I would not receive the 84 month 100000 mile warranty. Maybe the warranty increase is only for diagnosed oil consuming cars?


----------



## hergie (Jun 6, 2006)

Channel 5 news in Chicago just did a news story regarding those of us with 2006 Nissan Ultimas that are getting tired of getting our oil checked every 700 miles and Nissan's refusal to do anything about the situation. Email [email protected]e they can help us apply some pressure to Nissan to resolve this.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah man my ULTIMA takes me to altimate places... lol


----------



## Laaphook (Jun 19, 2006)

*A Slight Plan?*

Well, here is what happened to me.

I decided to stop doing the checks at 700 miles and did it again at 1400 miles - I was down a quart. Remember the fact that earlier, I was empty at 4100 miles and down a quarter of a quart at 700 more. I screamed at 1-800-Nissan1 and the dealer. They decided I fell under the recall and ordered a new engine. 

I just got the new engine two weeks ago. Upon getting my car back, the alignment was a little off (They claim they have nothing to do with that) and fifth gear started popping out at 59.4 miles out of the shop. The mechanic was clueless as to how to adjust the linkage cable and after consulting several people in the shop, he had to call the Nissan Tech Center. Now do you want to know the scarey part? This was the guy who installed my NEW engine.

I of course called Nissan again and they just played me off. They said the car has a warranty for problems that arise and they would not be replacing my car. 

I think at this point I have to ride it out. i am still not happy however. It is obvious no one cares. 

Just to make it worse, the dealer wanted to rape me on a trade in. My sticker less $0.35 a mile against the sticker of a new car. Of course, I would never pay sticker, but that was the only way they were willing to work the deal.

If there is a decent dealer out there, i am open to hearing from them.


----------



## hergie (Jun 6, 2006)

wal-dog said:


> Talked to Nissan dealership yesterday and he told me there is no formal recall and Nissan is still monitoring the situation and is determining what to do. I've had my 2.5S for 3 months now and have consumed no oil. I'm just going to check it once in a while and not worry about it.
> 
> I had made an appointment for them to look at it but the guy from Nissan told me there really is'nt any thing they would do if I brought it in. He said Nissan would contact any owners who's cars they feel may be affected. He also said I would not receive the 84 month 100000 mile warranty. Maybe the warranty increase is only for diagnosed oil consuming cars?


My car has not been diagnosed for having the problem, although it falls within the VIN # range. I received the extended warranty unofficially through an email from Nissan. Of course, that email will always be saved. I never recieved any official statement from them and they never sent me any notification that there was a problem....just accidently found out about it from the internet.


----------



## hergie (Jun 6, 2006)

Laaphook said:


> Well, here is what happened to me.
> 
> I decided to stop doing the checks at 700 miles and did it again at 1400 miles - I was down a quart. Remember the fact that earlier, I was empty at 4100 miles and down a quarter of a quart at 700 more. I screamed at 1-800-Nissan1 and the dealer. They decided I fell under the recall and ordered a new engine.
> 
> ...


Please send a copy of this to target5.com in Chicago, attention Lisa Parker. Channel 5 is really trying to apply some pressure to Nissan and they've had sucess before.


----------



## hergie (Jun 6, 2006)

Laaphook said:


> Well, here is what happened to me.
> 
> I decided to stop doing the checks at 700 miles and did it again at 1400 miles - I was down a quart. Remember the fact that earlier, I was empty at 4100 miles and down a quarter of a quart at 700 more. I screamed at 1-800-Nissan1 and the dealer. They decided I fell under the recall and ordered a new engine.
> 
> ...


Please send a copy of this to target5.com in Chicago, attention Lisa Parker. Channel 5 is really trying to apply some pressure to Nissan and they've had sucess before.


----------



## chillaxtodamax (Sep 22, 2006)

hey guys, first time poster.

I am VERY interested in the 2006 Altima S with Special Edition package. The dealer is offering me $1000 for buying a car thats brand new with a remanufactured engine. He is also saying this car will come with 7 year, 100,000mile warranty. When it's all said and done the car is $1250 below invoice, then add on tax, license, etc.

My questions are: Is this remanufactured engine worth it for the $1000? Has the issue REALLY been fixed? 

Thanks in advance.

I plan on going in tomorrow morning to get the deal done. So any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hergie (Jun 6, 2006)

ALTHOUGH I STILL THINK IT'S A BEAUTIFUL CAR, GIVEN THE WAY NISSAN IS IGNORING THE PROBLEMS WITH THESE CARS, YOU WOULD BE TAKING YOUR CHANCES. I WOULD NOT DO IT. THERE IS SOMEONE ELSE ON THIS SITE THAT HAS PROBLEMS EVEN WITH THE REPLACED ENGINE. PLEASE READ.

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR DECISION.


----------



## LukFilm (Sep 26, 2006)

chillaxtodamax said:


> hey guys, first time poster.
> 
> I am VERY interested in the 2006 Altima S with Special Edition package. The dealer is offering me $1000 for buying a car thats brand new with a remanufactured engine. He is also saying this car will come with 7 year, 100,000mile warranty. When it's all said and done the car is $1250 below invoice, then add on tax, license, etc.
> 
> ...


I registered JUST to post this. I was also offered a $1,000 extra rebate (on top of $1,750 rebate already in place) if I purchase this exact vehicle (S with Special Edition package). It's REALLY tempting and I believe that with the warranty, you have nothing to lose. I would go for it because I will too. If anyone has any other opinion, please post it. 

BTW, I would like to share pricing that I've received and please tell me if it's a good price: I was offered Altima S Special Edition $500 below invoice PLUS $1,750 rebate on top of that (not the extra $1,000 as this is a different car). Another dealer told me he will be ANY price by $500. Given this fact, should I go for a brand-new Nissan Altima SE for $1,000 below invoice instead?


----------



## LukFilm (Sep 26, 2006)

hergie said:


> ALTHOUGH I STILL THINK IT'S A BEAUTIFUL CAR, GIVEN THE WAY NISSAN IS IGNORING THE PROBLEMS WITH THESE CARS, YOU WOULD BE TAKING YOUR CHANCES. I WOULD NOT DO IT. THERE IS SOMEONE ELSE ON THIS SITE THAT HAS PROBLEMS EVEN WITH THE REPLACED ENGINE. PLEASE READ.
> 
> GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR DECISION.


Could you please point out the post which said that the problem still exists even after having the engine serviced? Given that the resolution is fairly new and that this forum isn't churning many posts, I somehow doubt that someone already tested it and reported that the problem is still there. Thanks.


----------



## Turbo5upra (May 4, 2006)

I myself wouldnt buy a car either of my local dealerships touched...... they messed up a oil change, and installing a seat two or three times, i wouldnt trust them with a engine swap... at this point its the last nissan i'd own.... so sad they are decent cars...


----------



## hergie (Jun 6, 2006)

LukFilm said:


> Could you please point out the post which said that the problem still exists even after having the engine serviced? Given that the resolution is fairly new and that this forum isn't churning many posts, I somehow doubt that someone already tested it and reported that the problem is still there. Thanks.



Post #72 on September 20th.


----------



## LukFilm (Sep 26, 2006)

hergie said:


> Post #72 on September 20th.


Seems like an incompetent person installed the engine incorrectly and in fact, has nothing to do with the engine itself. To each his own, for $1,000 off I think it's worth it and if you don't, that's fine too.


----------



## LukFilm (Sep 26, 2006)

Just to follow up - decided not to purchase a car with a remanufactured engine. In the end, I got the car $315 under invoice less $1,750 rebate. Great deal, I think. Around $19,400 after taxes, including Special Edition with sills and some other extras.


----------



## hACKBITE (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm new to this forum but we've had some experience with Altima 2003 2.5l
Seems the engine was making noise;very obvious.Kind of had oil issues also. Don't know if iit is the same issue that's being addressed.

Took it to the dealer.Seems there was a recall from the cat breaking down and sucking pieces into the engine. Replaced courtesy of Nissan of America, free of charge.
Regards.

2006 Altima 3.5 SL
2005 Altima 3.5 SE
2006 Sentra Special Edition
!993 400E Mercedes Benz/ Sold yesterday


----------



## leosanky (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey guys,

I am getting 2006 Altima 2.5 S for $16,200. Though it is very tempting but I want to ask you all - is there catch in it? Ofcourse, I will verify that my car does not fall into affected VIN category.


----------



## AndrewWestSide (Sep 26, 2006)

I received a recall notice in the mail for my 06 2.5L Altima. I haven't had any oil consumption problems. However, I was wondering if anyone has had any luck getting a refund for their Extended Warranties purchased at time of sale, since it is now covered by the 100.000 mile Warranty. Thanks.
AndrewWestSide

EDIT: The engine portion of the Powertrain Coverage of your 2006 Nissan New Vehicle Limited Warranty has been extended to 84 months or 100,000 miles.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

Does anyone know if this also applies to the v6? my 2006 se-r is burning oil like crazy, and no I'm not a dumbass who is hard on the engine... (so mr man who likes to call people out doesn't get excited)


----------



## incognito1223 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Even Bigger Problem*

I just went through having my engine "REPLACE" only to find out it's a "REBUILT" engine. So what....now i'm getting an engine with who knows how many miles on it and probably even more problems. I am really pissed off. This is my first big purchase on my own and now i'm back to having to worry that my car may night make it on a long road trip. Besides should I have to be checking my oil on a weekly or monthly basis....NOOO It's a new car.

LET'S CREATE A REVOLUTION !!!! Someone out there has to have the knowledge of what we can do.


----------



## Turbo5upra (May 4, 2006)

I have my own idea of how to go about it..... Trade it in on a honda...... G/f's sentra is a crap box...... just took it in to have a sensor replaced and after talking with the service advisor its somthing that goes on all models...... yeah? well why not redesign it.......since its a 185.00 plus diganostic fees....... not a whole lot but glad it's under warrenty and hope its the only time it goes......We have 31k on it and its a year old..... glad we bought the extra warrenty till 75k but we're going to ditch the car before it goes,.... we decided on a audi so if we get the treatment like we did from the yahoo's at nissan that just dont seem to care we don't get "well ya bought the low end car"

To me it seems nissan picked up the ball and ran with it in the past few years on making a nice looking and driving car for the price.... but they need to work on customer service... I will never buy another nissan nor will the g/f..... It might suck since you bought a 20k item but it seems like the eaisest soultion.... maybe that will catch some attention


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

incognito1223 said:


> I just went through having my engine "REPLACE" only to find out it's a "REBUILT" engine. So what....now i'm getting an engine with who knows how many miles on it and probably even more problems. I am really pissed off. This is my first big purchase on my own and now i'm back to having to worry that my car may night make it on a long road trip. Besides should I have to be checking my oil on a weekly or monthly basis....NOOO It's a new car.
> 
> LET'S CREATE A REVOLUTION !!!! Someone out there has to have the knowledge of what we can do.



It should have been a NEW engine. I paid $5000 for my '02 engine replacement. I made sure it was new and not refurbished/remanufactured.

They've just increased the small claims lawsuit to $7000 maximum. So if its less than that, you can take them to small claims court with no problem.

good luck


----------



## nismohater (Sep 5, 2007)

Please see the link in my signature regarding oil consumption


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

where do i go to find out if my car is on the recall list or not i dont remember when i baught it.......i race with it, its stock and yes ive beet a lot of v6 cars with it they catch up after 80 since the altima doesnt go past 111.....


----------



## lakers777 (Dec 29, 2007)

*HELP!!!*

I took my '06 Altima to have the recall procedure and they F&*^ED up my car and will not fix it!!!!! This is what the report states: RECALL PB023 QR25 ALT-SER MYO6-082 UNABLE TO PERFORM CAMPAIGN. DURING CAPAIGN PROCEDURE OF CRANKCASE PRESSURE RECALL, ECM DAMAGE OCCURRED DURING REPROGRAMMING OF ECM. ECM DAMAGE OCCURRED DUE TO BATTERY FAILURE DURING ECM REPROGRAM PROCEDURE. ECM REPROGRAM PROCEDURE WAS FOLLOWED TO NISSAN SPECIFICATIONS AND GUIDELINES. ALL VECHILE ELECTRICAL LOADS WERE OFF AND BATTERY CHARGER WAS INSTALLED. DURING ECM REPROGRAM BATTERY WENT BELOW SPECIFIED VOLTAGE. NOTE:VEHICLE HAS SIGNS OF IMPACT DAMAGE; FRONT FENDERS AND HEADLIGHT ASSEMBLIES HAVE BEEN REMOVED.

I spoke to Service Manager and General Manager and they both told me that it's not their problem and they will not fix it and if I want them to fix this, it would cost me 925.00 or have the car towed out. Now I have my car sitting in my driveway completely DEAD!!!

I took the car in while driving and asked them to put the car back in that state and they refused that it's not their problem because I had an aftermarket battery in the vehicle which caused this.

Can someone please advise me as to what my options are? Contact BBB? Call Nissan? Who is above the General Manager of a dealership? Guys, please help me as I've got limited options here...Thanks in advance!


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

You can try and call 1-800-nissan and see if they can help you. Other then that theres not much you can do. If they say they followed the guidlines to do the recall then thats it. And if your battery was bad then unforunatly it isnt there fault.


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

lakers777 said:


> I took my '06 Altima to have the recall procedure and they F&*^ED up my car and will not fix it!!!!! This is what the report states: RECALL PB023 QR25 ALT-SER MYO6-082 UNABLE TO PERFORM CAMPAIGN. DURING CAPAIGN PROCEDURE OF CRANKCASE PRESSURE RECALL, ECM DAMAGE OCCURRED DURING REPROGRAMMING OF ECM. ECM DAMAGE OCCURRED DUE TO BATTERY FAILURE DURING ECM REPROGRAM PROCEDURE. ECM REPROGRAM PROCEDURE WAS FOLLOWED TO NISSAN SPECIFICATIONS AND GUIDELINES. ALL VECHILE ELECTRICAL LOADS WERE OFF AND BATTERY CHARGER WAS INSTALLED. DURING ECM REPROGRAM BATTERY WENT BELOW SPECIFIED VOLTAGE. NOTE:VEHICLE HAS SIGNS OF IMPACT DAMAGE; FRONT FENDERS AND HEADLIGHT ASSEMBLIES HAVE BEEN REMOVED.
> 
> I spoke to Service Manager and General Manager and they both told me that it's not their problem and they will not fix it and if I want them to fix this, it would cost me 925.00 or have the car towed out. Now I have my car sitting in my driveway completely DEAD!!!
> 
> ...


You can try and call 1-800-nissan and see if they can help you. Other then that theres not much you can do. If they say they followed the guidlines to do the recall then thats it. And if your battery was bad then unforunatly it isnt there fault.


----------



## Turbo5upra (May 4, 2006)

aftermarket or not that alone wont void warrenty, its a 06 with a new batt, why did you replace it? and when?


----------

